# A da în folosinţă



## lucigalati

Care este cel potrivit mod de a traduce în engleză " a da în folosinţă" referitor la o unitate şcolară?
Vă mulţumesc!


----------



## farscape

Ne trebuie contextu' oameni buni, și diacriticele!

Depinde de ce vrei să exprimi, inauguration, (grand) opening, to begin operation, opened its gates to the students/pupils... 


Later,
.


----------



## lucigalati

farscape said:


> Ne trebuie contextu' oameni buni, și diacriticele!
> 
> Depinde de ce vrei să exprimi, inauguration, (grand) opening, to begin operation, opened its gates to the students/pupils...
> 
> 
> Later,
> .


A da in folosinta o scoala cred ca nu are decat un singur sens, motiv pentru care nu am publicat contextul intreg.
In fine, e vorba despre fraza" scoala arata ca si cand abia ar fi fost abia data in folosinta".
Varianta mea de traducere e " the school looked like as if it has just opened its door to the students for the first time".
Fiind parte dintr-un eseu, limbajul literar este binevenit.
Multumesc anticipat pentru eventualele idei!
P.S. - Nu detin caractere diacritice pe tastatura.


----------



## farscape

Păi să le luăm în ordinea inversă a numerelor de pe tricou 

1. 





> P.S. - Nu detin caractere diacritice pe tastatura.


Nici eu nu deţin tastaturi cu alte caractere dar  folosesc romanian.typeit.org, sau, la nevoie, în fiecare fereastră de  editare este un mic meniu pulldown cu toate semnele diacritice  româneşti.

De ce insistenţa asta cu diacriticele, păi pentru că,  aşa cum scrie la regulament (dacă-s şi moderator pot să-i dau cu  reglementu'-n sus şi-n jos toată ziua ) pe care îl poţi (re)citi în  sticky-ul de pe pagina româneasca, WordReference este un site de  dicţionare, şi de exemplu, dacă cineva caută cuvântul "folosinţă" va da  şi peste discuţia dumitale, unde folosinţă e scris fără diacritice şi  aşa mai departe.

Continuând pe aceeşi linie, la regulament zice  că: a) ne trebuie context şi b) ne trebuie şi o încercare de traducere  din partea dumitale. Şi să nu ne fie cu supărare, n-am făcut eu regulile,  WR le-a făcut 

Punct şi de la capăt...


> A da în  folosinţă o şcoală cred că nu are decăt un singur sens, motiv pentru  care nu am publicat contextul întreg.



Hmm, asta e la latitudinea celui care traduce şi după reguli, trebuie.



> In fine, e vorba despre fraza" şcoala arăta ca şi când abia ar fi fost dată în folosinţă".
> Varianta mea de traducere e " the school looked like as if it has just opened its door to the students for the first time".
> Fiind parte dintr-un eseu, limbajul literar este binevenit.



Şi  atuncea vin şi zic, carevasăzică... eseu, limbaj literar, deci detalii  de context. Poate cineva să scoată ceva mai mult decât traducerea  dumitale, care nu-i rea deloc?

The school appeared brand spanking new  and shiny, like an eager host anxious to receive its very first guests,  the students. Dar divagăm fără pricină... 

Toate bune şi mai poftim,
farscape (moderator)


----------



## lucigalati

Mulțumesc.


----------



## misadro

_
Care este cel *mai* potrivit mod ...
_Also ..._the school looked as if it *had* just opened ..._


----------

